# Frame einbrüche ..



## xsoup (19. März 2014)

*Frame einbrüche ..*

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen Frame einbrüchen bei Lol und Dota2 die Spiele die ich sonst immer auf Höchster Grafik spiele..Aufeinmal kriege ich plötzlich einfach Frame einbrüche..
Vllt könnt ihr mir ja Helfen ^^ nervt mich schon sehr ..

AMD FX8350 
GeForce GTX 650 ti Boost
8 GB Ram
(Falls mehr Informationen gebraucht werden einfach drunter schreiben..)
Aufjedenfall wäre es super wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte ,freue mich über jede hilfe .. 
(ich war mir nicht sicher ob es in diese Senktion reingehört , bin neu ..^^)

Lg xsoup


----------



## ricoroci (19. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Treiber sind aktuell?
Wenn ja, tritt das Problem seit einem Treiberupdate auf?


----------



## onlygaming (20. März 2014)

Bei  mir war es so ich hab nen Core 2 Quad 2,33Ghz hatte den vor 1 Monat eingebaut abends alles ging dann am nächsten Tag ruckelte alles sogar Windows war unbedienbar! Doch im Abgesicherten Modus ging alles wieder also Windows neu und der Rechner rennt wieder (Er bekommt bald ne 660 OC Spendiert


----------



## BlackCarlos (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Bei  mir war es so ich hab nen Core 2 Quad 2,33Ghz hatte den vor 1 Monat eingebaut abends alles ging dann am nächsten Tag ruckelte alles sogar Windows war unbedienbar! Doch im Abgesicherten Modus ging alles wieder also Windows neu und der Rechner rennt wieder (Er bekommt bald ne 660 OC Spendiert



Du willst ihm ne 660 GTX (non Ti) spendieren? Ich versuche schon seit Wochen meine 2 alten 660 GTX OC loszuwerden,aber sowas altes will halt keiner haben!!! Ich würde die aber auch selbst nicht nochmal nehmen!!! Lahm wie Sau die Karten!!!
Versuche wenigstens ne 660 Ti zu bekommen!!!


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Ja sie sind Aktuell ,ich weiß das nicht ungefähr weil ich nicht drauf geachtet habe ..
Aber kann möglich sein ..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2014)

Wie siehts mit Temps aus


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Wie kann ich die nachsehen?
Kenn mich mit sowas nicht wirklich aus .. MSI afterburn?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2014)

Am besten mit Fraps das zeigt die Auslastung und Tenperatur an  glaub ich. Wenn du spielst mach mal den Taskmanager an und guck ob nix zu viel Leistung nimmt. Und lade dir Spybot herunter und lass es scanen.


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Ist Fraps nicht ein Aufnahme Programm? Und kostet das nicht ?
Spybot habe ich mir Runtergeladen..^^


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Ich werd jetzt gleich ein Game mit Kumpel Zocken kann ich das irgendwie aufnehmen also das man sieht wo und wann die Frame einbrüche?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. März 2014)

Fraps, Action! aber am liebsten Fraps


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

Also falls du meinst dass es nach einem Treiber update war, such mal den vorherigen Treiber raus und installiere den mal.


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Wie meinst du das mit Fraps einfach zocken und dann dabei aufnehmen ? Oder wie meinst du es ?


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

@ ricoroci wie kann ich das machen ?


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

Schau in der Nvidia systemsteuerung welchen du aktuell hast.
Dann schau im Internet nach der vorhergehenden Version und downloade sie dir.
Wenn du deine aktuelle Versionsnummer postest können wir dir helfen die vorherige zu finden.


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

GeForce 335.23 Driver den hab ich Aktuell


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Müsste der Vorherige sein.
Treiber


----------



## xsoup (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Ich schau mal danke für deine Hilfe ich halt euch auf den laufenden  !


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Hier findest du alle bisherigen Treiber für deine Karte.
Musst halt noch alles auswählen.

Okay^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Lade dir mal Spybot Search and Destroy und lass es dein System scanen weil viele Antiviren übersehen etwas.


----------



## xsoup (21. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Es lag am Treiber  funktioniert wieder reibungslos danke für dir hilfe 
Spybot hatte ich schon veruscht ^^


----------



## ricoroci (21. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

Gerne


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Chlip chlip nicht dieses Mal   

Ehmm guck mal in Forum da gibt es ein Unterforum namens Praxisprobleme


----------



## xsoup (21. März 2014)

*AW: Frame einbrüche ..*

mh ? Was ist los ?^^


----------

